# Final 4 Predictions?



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

There are only 12 days until Selection Sunday. Who do you think will make it to Indy in April? My predictions.

Ohio State
Syracuse 
Kansas
West Virginia


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It depends who is seeded where.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Kansas 
Ohio State
Syracuse
Duke


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Okay, so who's running the pool?

I can't bring myself to actually pick teams likely to make it such as syracuse, duke, or ohio state as Final Four contenders so I'll just say that Kansas would be my favorite. 
One problem with Kansas though, they're likely to play the first round at OKC where they have lost early twice (to Bucknel & Rhode Island) in the recent past. Let's hope history doesn't repeat itself. 

If I had my druthers then Michigan State & Oklahoma State play for the championship (however unlikely that may be).


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Kansas
Syracuse
Kentucky
Duke


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Kansas, Syracuse, West Virginia, Duke


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

First some background...

I really like Syracuse this year, and always like their coach.
It's hard not to like Kansas, but they have been a little weird.
Kentucky has proven good, but they are young and prone to mistakes.
I've seen Duke.. I like Duke & the coach normally... but I think they are an optical illusion. I swear I watch them and I cannot figure out how they have the record they do.

The non-top-rated teams I like... Tom Izzo always has Michigan St ready to play in the tourney.
Maryland is HOT right now in the ACC.
It's getting harder to ignore New Mexico as well.

A lot of this will come down to who gets in and the matchups.

ALL that said... blind-guessing without knowing the field or the matchups...

Syracuse
Kansas
Kansas St
Kentucky

My opinion might change when the brackets get filled.


----------



## turnbjr (Mar 3, 2010)

WVU
KU
UK
DUKE

.....

Is there a site where we can start a bracket competition for members from this site?


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

Kansas, Syracuse, Tennessee, Duke...


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Kansas -champion
Syracuse -runner up
Michigan St
Vanderbilt- a dark horse I know but they do things well that teams in March have to do to advance good defense, FT shooting, rebounding etc


----------



## jimmerz (Jan 26, 2010)

Kansas

Syracuse 

Villanova

Pitt


----------



## jimmerz (Jan 26, 2010)

Kansas

Syracuse 

Villanova

Pitt


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In the brackets I have picked officially now...

Kansas, Kansas St, Duke, and New Mexico for my final 4.

I picked Kansas beating Duke in the championship game.

Oh, and just in case I'm right... I picked Vermont over Syracuse tomorrow.

I like Syracuse & their coach... but something tells me this is a year for a big upset.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

If an 8 15 and 16 seed all win tonight this tourney will have EVERY seed in the 2nd round :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have Kansas, Kansas State, Baylor, West Virginia

WVU beating KSU in final.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

It looks like everybody picked Kansas to win it all. So did I. Hopefully my other picks do better.


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

So final 4 picks at this point... Kstate duke kentucky tenn


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I still have Kansas St and Duke from my original final 4 picks... Kansas and New Mexico bit it this weekend.

The crazy thing... is Duke starts to look like a better pick for the whole thing now than I ever would have believed.

At this point I'm inclined to pick either Duke or Kentucky now to take the whole thing... basically if they both get to the final 4, I'd pick the winner of that game to win it all.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

At this point I'll go with Ohio St., Syracuse, Duke, West Virginia.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Heading into the Sweet 16 (which starts tomorrow night) 3 of 4 picks of mine are still alive and well in the Tournament.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I just wonder who decides what games are played at what time and what logic they supposedly use to do so. Case in point tonight: UK plays Cornell on the late game from Syracuse at the same time Xavier plays Kansas St. while Washington plays WVU at 7:30 EDT. My problem with this: UK and X have a definite overlap in viewing area because there are a LOT of UK fans in the Cincy DMA and there are at least a reasonable amount of fans in the area that like and would love to watch both teams. Instead UK fans in the Cincy DMA have to watch their game in SD on a digital sub-channel (thank you WKRC for at least doing that) or on a PC (which pretty much sucks) and Washington fans will have to cut out of work early because their team plays at 4:30 Pacific Time. It sure seems like putting X or UK on earlier and letting Washington play the late game so their fans would see it at a more reasonable time would have been a more logical schedule.

My (late) pick for the FF: Mich St., Kansas St, Duke and UK - I don't think I need to tell you who I picked to win it all.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

At least part of it, on a night like this... is they don't want to force viewers to choose between the two #1 seeds playing tonight... So Syracuse and UK can't play a game at the same time.

Which means, either UK gets the early game or Syracuse does... and that essentially forces the other games to be where they are.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Kentucky's youth, piss poor FT and 3 pt shooting was fatal tonight against West Virginia


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

ARKDTVfan said:


> Kentucky's youth, piss poor FT and 3 pt shooting was fatal tonight against West Virginia


Yep didnt see that one coming. I needed a new couch anyway I guess. Anyone have any marshmallows?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

One of my original final 4 picks from my "official" bracket is still here... Duke... and I am kinda surprised they are the last standing of the #1 seeds.

I did, however, pick New Mexico to beat Kentucky in my bracket... of course New Mexico didn't get that far, but I didn't have Kentucky in the final four anyway.

Not a hater... just thought their youth would catch up with them at some point.


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

How will John Calipari be able to recruit if they eliminate the 1 and done rule? Will he actually recruit kids who want to earn a college diploma? I was very glad to see the veteran West Virginia team beat the immature and whiny Kentucky team. John Calipari was too busy whining to the officials to coach his team. How many years until Kentucky has to vacate wins because of Calipari breaking NCAA rules?


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> One of my original final 4 picks from my "official" bracket is still here... Duke... and I am kinda surprised they are the last standing of the #1 seeds.
> 
> I did, however, pick New Mexico to beat Kentucky in my bracket... of course New Mexico didn't get that far, but I didn't have Kentucky in the final four anyway.
> 
> Not a hater... just thought their youth would catch up with them at some point.


The weird thing is that Duke is probaly the worst team left of the Final Four. It looks like a Butler/West Virginia final on Monday night. I think West Virginia will win the championship.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Michigan State
West Virginia
Duke
Butler


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cheryl10 said:


> The weird thing is that Duke is probaly the worst team left of the Final Four. It looks like a Butler/West Virginia final on Monday night. I think West Virginia will win the championship.


It's funny you posted that... because while I like Coach K, and Duke, and am an ACC fan as you might guess from my being in Raleigh.... All season long I've been watching Duke and amazed they have as good of a record as they do.

I understood why the NCAA gave them a #1 seed, but had they given that seed to West Virginia instead, I would not have had a reason to complain.

But, Duke is my only original final 4 pick still left. In fact, I had them in the title game losing to Kansas (which obviously can't happen).

On paper I'd have to rate the teams: Michigan St, West Virginia, Butler, Duke.

But at this point I would not at all be surprised to see Duke win the title because even though I did pick some upsets, this tourney has not gone anything at all like I originally thought it would.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm rooting for Butler. They've won me over in this tournament. I hope they beat MSU, and play WVU, though it would be sweeter to see Butler beat duke in the championship game.

As long as Duke doesn't win, I'll be happy.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not that I have anything personal at stake... but the only team I guess I'm rooting "against" would be West Virginia.

I like Duke, being an ACC fan.

I like Tom Izzo and you have to like what he does every year with Michigan St.

I also like Butler and what they've done this year.

Only WVa leaves me a little cold... so I've got at least a 75% chance of being happy


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

my order of rooting interest

Butler- seeing a non power conf team win it would be awesome
Michigan St- I hate the big ten's style of play but Izzo runs a class program
West Virginia- only rooting for them tonight











































Dook-ESPN would be unbearable for months if they win it


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Should be a helluva game tonight. I actually think Butler has a chance and I really don't want to see Duke win, so I'll be pulling for them.


----------

